# Where do you buy clothes for your chi?



## Zabet (Aug 1, 2004)

Callisto and I recently moved to Halifax and discovered the Naughty Dog Pet Boutique, which has some of the cutest dog clothes. However their selection is rather limited and now that I am quickly becoming obsessed with new outfits for Callie I was wondering if anyone can provide a link to online stores that they shop at? 

-Elizabeth and Callisto


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i mainly shop here: 
http://www.chloescustomharness.com/


once in a while if i see something in petsmart i'll pick it up.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Here is a good place to buy Puppia harness and cute clothes for chihuahuas:

www.thenewyorkdogshop.com. 

They have sales during the year so you could buy more clothes for your chi.


----------



## chiwowwow (Mar 28, 2006)

*My catalog*

I carry clothing in my catalog and I am always running sales and adding new items!
www.allthingsequine.net/catalog


----------



## Macho_Tuco (May 31, 2007)

I have to say there are some really nice things on eBay. This person's store has a lot of cute clothes and other items:

IcyCoolProduct

I haven't ordered from that particular eBay store (yet! lol) but I have had some pretty good experiences with eBay shopping.


----------



## Alee3 (Apr 6, 2007)

Bella's Mom said:


> Here is a good place to buy Puppia harness and cute clothes for chihuahuas:
> 
> www.thenewyorkdogshop.com.
> 
> They have sales during the year so you could buy more clothes for your chi.


I LOVE this place! I just got the cutest carrier on clearance for $30 and it is the nicest well-made carrier! It is soo heavy duty but looks like a really cool handbag! I am obsessed with it LOL! the ones at petsmart and pet stores are pricer and made cheaper


----------



## xultar (Jul 26, 2007)

OMG - Has anyone been to http://www.chiwawagaga.com

They are my favorites. I used to live in New Orleans. Great people. Great Chi stuff. Great Prices. Make sure you check out their picture gallery. They have pictures of pooches in the BARKus Mardi Gras parade!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Well there goes all the hard-earned money I made this summer


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

hahaha @ Katie.......


----------



## kedavis (Aug 2, 2007)

yay i've been looking for a good place to get a puppia harness


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

i'm in love with pucci. i'm never off the website lol.
maxxy is getting alot of treats. & his new winter coat within the next couple of weeks :lol: lol 

they have a sale on atm 
http://www.puccipetwear.com/


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't like buying them clothes because it seems like they never fit right. I make their sweaters with a Knifty Knitter and use Bohemian yarn......they're awesome!


----------



## xxloopylucyxx (Aug 16, 2007)

i love puccipetwear 2 lol, all the stuff is soo cute.

is it only chis who can have puppia harnesses as i would like to get some for my cavs but dont no if they would fit lol.
at pets at home near us, they have just introduced a boutique and i am soon to be getting poppy and treva new t-shirts, collers and leads. trev is havein a zebra print coller and lead soon, cant wait lol. 

www.petsathome.co.uk i think lol

lucy xx


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

puppia make larger size harnesses for bigger dogs too


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

This is a very cheap shop has some lovely collars in it..
http://www.designer-pets-online.co.uk/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=17&products_id=293


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

I just bought my new girl a collar from their julie!great stuff and pretty cheap- although i bought the collar off their ebay shop and they charged me a lil over £2 for postage but when i got my package it said the postage cost 42p!


----------



## xxloopylucyxx (Aug 16, 2007)

i no it is very expensive but i am adiccted lol.
http://www.louisvuitton.com

if you type in the search box, dogs it brings up all collers and carry cases for dogs lol, it soo cute!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> This is a very cheap shop has some lovely collars in it..
> http://www.designer-pets-online.co.uk/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=17&products_id=293


 
Julie that site has such cute stuff !!! 

OMG i also just lookd at the LV website , I wish i had lots of money !! lol


----------



## Dixie_Amazon (Sep 7, 2007)

xultar said:


> OMG - Has anyone been to http://www.chiwawagaga.com
> 
> They are my favorites. I used to live in New Orleans. Great people. Great Chi stuff. Great Prices. Make sure you check out their picture gallery. They have pictures of pooches in the BARKus Mardi Gras parade!


I live in Baton Rouge and plan to go there next year. The litter I am getting a puppy from is 8 days old so I need to restrain myself for a while. I corresponded with them this week and Justine said the brick and mortar store is open 7 days a week.


----------



## xxloopylucyxx (Aug 16, 2007)

just spent ages going through all the sites listed on here lol.

then gone through yourdog mag and gone on all the websites in there lol. brought kota, ellie, oscar and henri little t-shirts sayin pups first xmas even though it not gonna be kotas but itll be her first here lol and i got kota a hello kitty t-shirt lol. cant wait 4 them 2 come lol. sarah u wud love the t-shirt lol. will post the websites in a bit hehe.

xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

omg the stuff on the LV site !!! I need an extra job to buy that stuff, but it is lovely!!!!


----------



## xxloopylucyxx (Aug 16, 2007)

i no ye lol
kota got a coller lol but my mom brought it her lol


----------



## xxloopylucyxx (Aug 16, 2007)

il post those websites was on earlier lol

www.luckypup.co.uk
www.petcrazee.com
www.trendypets.co.uk
www.glamourdog.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

ooooooooooooooh I am LOVING looking through these sites!!!!

Some of the stuff on there is super.

hubby says If I pay £145 for a dog collar he's getting me seen by a shrink lol!

The one thing i REALLY want for chico when we get him is a camoflague jacket, cos I think they're sweet.


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Tescos in the Uk are doing camo jackets right now for £8, in three sizes  

They're also doing some cute jumpers/hoodies/shirts/and tees for £6 and under!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

Rah said:


> Tescos in the Uk are doing camo jackets right now for £8, in three sizes
> 
> They're also doing some cute jumpers/hoodies/shirts/and tees for £6 and under!


REALLY!?!?!? wow.I havent been tot esco in about 7 months, didnt even know they did dog jackets. Off to tesco this week I feel!

THanks for letting me know, I really want a camo jacket so will go take a look


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

well my chis have got that many clothes i think i should open my own shop!!! here are a few of the places we shop:

www.petlondon.net
www.hotdogscoolcats.com
Ebay
www.puccipetwear.com
www.trixieandpeanut.com
New Look
Accessorise


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Petlondon, Pucci petwear and ebay


----------



## jmp24 (Nov 25, 2007)

well, I don't know about all those clothes, I admit they are cute but somehow I think that the dogs could care less, and that WE humans are the ones who want to play dress up!

All I need are some warm cozy sweaters, and of course I would like them to be fashionable as well....I really wasn't impressed with what I saw at petsmart, the stuff was poor quality and overpriced. I don't really shop online, so I was wondering if anyone has any other suggestions for sweaters and where to get them?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

canadiandawn said:


> I don't like buying them clothes because it seems like they never fit right. I make their sweaters with a Knifty Knitter and use Bohemian yarn......they're awesome!



whats bohemian yarn?????


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

www.sissyangelwear.com jody is a wonderful, creativive designer, her prices are reasonable and she also has harness dresses and harnessess with d rings , so no need for a collar or expensive puppia harness or overheating in warmer weather!


----------



## cheeky chi (Apr 8, 2008)

i buy my cuties clothing from
http://www.cleverclaws.com


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

This is one of my faves......www.gwlittle.com



Lori


----------



## sophiesmom01 (Apr 16, 2008)

I've never ordered online before, so no help there. Depending on where you live tho you may be surprised at where all you get get clothes for your baby. I've found great things at Wal-Mart, very reasonable, Target, Toy's R Us even carries a few cute things. Ross has some, so does Tuesday Morning. I am always checking out different grooming places as well. There are several really good places in my neighborhood to get clothes really reasonable. I had a friens who shops at Rue 21 and they carried a line for a while, not sure if they still do. I'm always checking everywhere I go. Sophie has more to wear than I do, LOL !!!!


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

I buy from the following:

tailsinthecity.com
Saks Fifth Avenue
Ruff Ruff Meow
Moochie and Co.


----------

